# Maiden Voyage Sunday



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Going to take my new yak out fishing on my maiden voyage this sunday. Not sure where i plan on going any suggestions. Tidewater area?

Everybody is welcome to join me and Howie. No cameras please LMAO. Want to make an early start plan on being in the water around 7:00 am

I will post the place Saturday night based on suggestions I see posted here. Then we can all meet up and hopefully catch a bunch of fish. Right now leaning towards HBBT or rudy. What do you think Forestgrump?

Ken


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Good luck, RSF!!!

I hope you enjoy the 'yak as much as I have...I've gotten my money's worth out of mine, even if I NEVER launch it again. An awesome fishin' experience, to say the least.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Ken--

For a first-timer, maybe Lynnhaven? Bigger than Rudee, more 'secure' than HRBT, and if you decide you actually want to fish (as opposed to spending the day getting used to the boat), it's been producing reds, specks, croaker, spot, flounder, etc...

As the cats away, I'll probably be there all day tomorrow.


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

I second the vote for Lynnhaven. I would recommend avaoiding the passage under the bridge until you are very comfortable.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't yak, but you may want to think about the West OV boat launch...and go work the HRBT first. 


Just thinking of currents etc...along with what you may catch.


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

I would still launch at the public boat ramp at Ocean View(HRBT). You can paddle around in the still water by the ramp and the old pier to get a feel of things(croaker, trout, blues). If the water is calm around the HRBT you still have an option of fishing there. All depends on how comfortable you feel after you get in the water. Plenty of fish to be caught(use Gulps on a 1/8oz. jig head). Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Winds supposed to be 10-15 kts for Sunday. Still suggest somewhere protected for your first trip.


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Good idea for a first timer if it's going to be like that.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Have fun*

weather permitting mine will see the water for the third time on monday.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. Howie and I decided on Rudy. Gonna launch at owls creek. This way we can head left away from the traffic and try for some specks untill I get the hang of it. Then maybe head towards the rocks at the front. Figure with the wind it should be pretty protected and if the wind is blowing as forecast shouldnt be as much boat traffic. Hell if it is really bad may have to postpone until next weekend. 

Will post the results during half time of the skins game


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

good luck Ken....BTW, since you will be fishing with Howie....keep your tackle in check...Fireball has this way of losing tackle over the side.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

glad you decided to go to owls creek. lot better, esp first timer.

i would not hit hrbt until you got the hang of your yak and you've paddled a decent amount


the current there when its moving is pretty stiff as well as its a 1.5mi paddle to the bridge from the launch, and the bridge structure is around another 1.5mi.

definately awesome to see more people doing it, like i said try places like owls creek your first couple times so you can stay reasonably sheltered from too much at once.

plus, there are FISH there!!!!


----------

